# 10 spd chain on a 9 spd?



## N2thinair (Apr 12, 2004)

Will a 10 spd chain work on a 9 spd drivetrain?


----------



## Knut (Jul 24, 2004)

N2thinair said:


> Will a 10 spd chain work on a 9 spd drivetrain?


Yes, it works fine.


----------

